# Friends First Shovelhead trip



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I took a friend who has fished for years but mainly a bass/crappie kind of guy. I had been itching to hit the water and night time catfishing with live bait was just the ticket. We hit the water just before dark and started off with live bluegills all round and just a little breeze coming in. I put him in what I thought would produce just a little better than my spot and I had a run after about 5 min that I missed I then proceeded to lose 4 bluegill in the same spot. Hmmm Next run I hooked something....About a 3 lb channel? Never caught a channel on big live bluegills but there he was. I moved a bit but then my buddy had a hit on his night crawler and on the next cast he puts a bluegill on that one too and gets a bit of a birds nest that he was getting out and WHAM! he gets a huge hit that had his finger tangled in the braided line that pulled him towards the lake then finally snapping the line and putting a hurtin on his hand. He was getting pumped now We fished for about 4 more hours and ended up with 8 shovels and about 1/2 dozen channels (1 on bluegill and the rest on worms for the channel and ALL bluegill for the flatties) My buddy caught the biggest fish of his life and is just drooling to get some of the monsters out there. Here is a pic of the next to last one he caught and he was having a hard time holding them out @ this point due the first two he caught he held without gloves and the finger damage from the tangled line....Hes a believer in the gloves now


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, congrats on what sounds like a good night! I can count on one hand for the 100's of catfish trips I have made when I caught more than 5 or 6 flatties in a night. I bet he was pumped minus the finger damage! He looks happy! Good story and thanks for sharing!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats a hellova night! Congrats!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Still looking for my first shovel... sounds like a great night.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Your buddy is going to have some high expectations the next trip.


----------

